
10M former California students' SSNs/medical records/etc. being disclosed [pdf] - mehrdadn
http://www.cde.ca.gov/re/di/ws/documents/form2016jan26.pdf
======
mehrdadn
Mods, please change the link to this:
[http://www.cde.ca.gov/re/di/ws/documents/order2016jan26.pdf](http://www.cde.ca.gov/re/di/ws/documents/order2016jan26.pdf)

I wasn't able to submit this link unfortunately, so I submitted the form.

------
ljoshua
Odd. Seems like the concerns could be taken care of by a) not just giving them
a straight copy of the database and therefore b) just giving them controlled
access via user credentials (i.e., that particular user only gets access to
certain sanitized views or certain tables).

Seems like the privacy concerns could be fairly straightforward to address by
a competent DBA or two.

------
LinuxBender
IEP students in some cases have documented medical conditions that would be in
those records.

Is this not in any way a problem in regards to HIPPA? Are IEP students
(current and former) exempt from the protections of law? Am I off base here?

Shouldn't a superior judge or DA be filing an injunction or something of the
sort?

------
johnhenry
Background?

~~~
snomad
[http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Calif-Student-
Informat...](http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Calif-Student-Information-
Released-to-Non-Profit-368556881.html)

~~~
throwaway049
Auto play video with sound

